# Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???



## Schütti (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Meeresfreunde,

ihr kennt alles das Problem. Du sitzt im Sund (z.B. Fehmarn) und versuchst mit Wattis ein paar schöne Butt zu fangen |rolleyes .

Aber ausser kleinen Dorschen nichts zu machen. Hinzu kommt aber noch, das die Nemo´s soweit schlucken, dass nicht mal mehr der Haken zu sehen ist  .

Also, was tun #c . 

Abschlagen und mitnehmen oder wie mir mal ein Angler erzählte:
"Ich benutze schnell rostende Haken, so kannst du die Untermassigen einfach abschneiden und schwimmen lassen".

Fraglich, ob das ein z.B. kleiner Dorsch überlebt auf Grund der Verletzung. Und wie schnell rostet denn so ein Haken ;+ .

Nun, was meint ihr und wie praktiziert ihr sollche Fälle.


Bis dann 

Euer Schütti


----------



## deger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

ja...
zunächst größere Haken, die ganz kleinen schaffen das schon nicht mehr.
Meim kleinsten zuppeln nehme ich die Rute in die Hand, dann beim nächsten Ziehen direkt anschlagen. Meistens sitzt der Haken dann ganz vorne.


----------



## Lotte (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

moin-moin,

auf ll haben wir ja auch gerne dieses problem!!! wir versetzen dann immer. entweder weiter ins flache, oder ins tiefe!!! wenn man dann allerdings zu tief kommt bekommt man gerne nur noch klieschen!!! ist aber auch halb sooo wild, schmecken ja auch oberlecker!!!


----------



## Schütti (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Besten Dank euch Beiden für die Antworten,

leider beantworten sie nicht direkt meine Frage.

Was macht ihr mit den Nemo´s die ihr bereits gefangen habt #c .

Abschlagen und mitnehmen oder Mundschnur kappen und schwimmen lassen (was meiner Ansicht nach die schlechtere und unwaidmännischste Sache ist).

Und was ist mit den schnellrostenden Haken |kopfkrat . Das es die gibt weiss ich, aber retten die einem abgeschnittenen Nemo das Leben ?????

Mal schauen was noch so kommt.

Schütti


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

tja da hilft eigentlich nur abschlagen,da ich nicht denke das so ein kleiner es mit Haken im Ars** schafft zu überleben!!


----------



## deger (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

naja, zunächst die oben beschriebenen Präventivmaßnahmen, ansonsten der natürlichen Verwertung durch Möwen zuführen...


----------



## hd-treiber (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Mit größeren Haken habe ich das Problem auch noch nicht wirklich lösen können, da die Nemos ja auch schon so ein großes Maul haben, dass die damit kaum Probleme haben. Hilft eigentlich nur eins: mit der Wurfweite variieren und testen 
Wenn nicht hilft glaub ich nur einpacken und andere Stelle suchen 

Bei geschluckten Nemos, die es eh nicht überleben abschlagen und in die Düne für den Fuchs oder die Möwen. (So lässt er vielleicht das nächste Mal meine belegten Brote in Ruhe|gr: :q )


----------



## GridtII (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Hallo Schütti,
das ist echt ein übles Problem. Vom Gesetz her darf man den Fisch ja wohl nicht verwerten. Allerdings finde ich es unmöglich ein Tier zu töten und dann zu "entsorgen".
Also ich versuche ein zu tiefes Schlucken zu vermeiden (was aber eben nicht immer möglich ist). Dann auf jeden Fall mit einer langen Aterienklemme versuchen den Haken zu entfernen. Das geht oftmals recht gut.
Ist das aber nicht möglich, schlage ich den Fisch ab. Ein "Rausrosten" halte ich für unmöglich, wenn der Haken tief im Schlund sitzt. Das kann nur zu Entzündungen und langsamen mit viel Schmerzen verbundenen Eingehen führen. Für mich ein völlig unwaidmännisches Verhalten.
So und dann die Entscheidung was mit dem Fisch zu tun ist. Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt "verprügelt" zu werden, es geht mir einfach gegen den Strich, dass ein Tier sinnlos sterben muss. Wenn der Fisch also eine halbwegs brauchbare Größe hat, nehme ich ihn mit und verwerte ihn. Zum Beispiel als Räucherdorsch. Wenn er auch dafür zu klein ist, dann haben die Möwen eben ein schönes Essen.
Übrigens verlege ich auch meinen Angelplatz, wenn sich mehrere kleine Fische an meinem Köder vergreifen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie andere das Problem angehen.
Horrido und fette Beute
GridtII


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Es kann nur eines geben: Haken abschneiden und zurücksetzen. Die meisten Fische überleben das ganz locker - allerdings nicht, wenn man erst mal rumgepopelt hat. Auf alle Fälle gehören die ins Wasser.
Es gibt keine Ausrede dazu.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Circle-Hooks nehmen, dann sitzt der Haken meist vorne im Maul. WICHTIG nicht anschlagen sondern einfach nur hochkurbeln/hochpumpen.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



GridtII schrieb:


> Wenn der Fisch also eine halbwegs brauchbare Größe hat, nehme ich ihn mit und verwerte ihn.



Ein Dorsch hat mindestens 38 cm zu sein ohne wenn und aber. Es gibt keinen Grund einen untermaßigen Dorsch nicht zurück zu setzen. Er ist im schlechtesten Fall immer noch Möwenfutter und die müssen ja auch irgendwo von leben.

Du bist einer von den Anglern die ich auf den Kutter ansprechen würde ob du nicht die Mindestmaße kennst. Wofür wurden die Mindestmaße denn eingeführt?? Zur Unterscheidung von "Räucherdosch" und "Kochdorsch"?? NEIN... zum Schutz der kleinen Fische und zur Arterhaltung.

Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese das einige Angler die kleinen Dorsche als "Räucherdorsch" mitnehmen bekomme ich immer ein dicken Hals. Nimmst du auch 20 cm lange Aale mit nach Hause als "Bundaal"??

So, langsam geht der Puls wieder runter :m


----------



## Carptigers (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Ansonsten vielleicht Wiederhaken ankneifen, dann gehts super zu lösen !!!


----------



## Schütti (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ein Dorsch hat mindestens 38 cm zu sein ohne wenn und aber. Es gibt keinen Grund einen untermaßigen Dorsch nicht zurück zu setzen. Er ist im schlechtesten Fall immer noch Möwenfutter und die müssen ja auch irgendwo von leben.
> 
> Du bist einer von den Anglern die ich auf den Kutter ansprechen würde ob du nicht die Mindestmaße kennst. Wofür wurden die Mindestmaße denn eingeführt?? Zur Unterscheidung von "Räucherdosch" und "Kochdorsch"?? NEIN... zum Schutz der kleinen Fische und zur Arterhaltung.
> 
> ...


 

Ich glaube ich muss jetzt GridtII mal ein wenig in Schutz nehmen. Meine Frage lautete ja anfänglich: Was mit den Nemo´s zu tun ist, die den Haken soweit geschluckt haben, dass man ihn nicht mehr sehen kann, geschweige herausbekommt ;+ .

Meiner Meinung nach hat ein solcher Dorsch (oder auch andere Arten) sowieso verloren. Den Haken herauszuwuseln wird er nicht überleben. Genau so wenig wie das Abschneiden. Also bleibt ja nur noch das Abschlagen. 

Somit ist er auf jeden Fall tot. Und dann muss ich auf jeden Fall GridtII Recht geben, wenn er sagt: Alles ist besser als ihn den Möven oder dem Fuchs zu geben. Dann sollte man ihn doch lieber selbst verwerten und wenn´s zum Räuchern ist.

Allerdings wollte ich auch nur mal wissen wie ihr das so praktiziert und keinen Streit entfachen.

Somit danke ich euch für die unterschiedlichsten Antworten #6 .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Schütti schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat ein solcher Dorsch (oder auch andere Arten) sowieso verloren. Den Haken herauszuwuseln wird er nicht überleben. Genau so wenig wie das Abschneiden. Also bleibt ja nur noch das Abschlagen.
> 
> Somit ist er auf jeden Fall tot. Und dann muss ich auf jeden Fall GridtII Recht geben, wenn er sagt: Alles ist besser als ihn den Möven oder dem Fuchs zu geben. Dann sollte man ihn doch lieber selbst verwerten und wenn´s zum Räuchern ist.



Und genau das ist es ja. 

Der untermaßige Fisch sollte trotzdem wieder zurück geworfen werden. Ansonsten würden die "Kindermörder" immer einen Grund finden warum die kleinen Dorsche in ihren Kisten gelandet sind. Das soll natürlich nicht heissen das @GridtII ein "Kindermörder" ist!!! Ich kann ihn auch verstehen aber trotzdem finde ich die Regelung gut das JEDER untermaßige Fisch zurück gesetzt werden muß. 
Da Gridt ja nunmal geschrieben hat das er auch die Kleinen mitnimmt habe ich ihn auch zitiert und kritisiert.

Sorry, aber ich würd nicht auf den Gedanken kommen einen 30er Dorsch abzuschlagen und einzutüten. Auch nicht wenn der Haken noch so tief sass. Er ist dann eben Mövenfutter. 

Sorry das alles so ein bisschen von deinen Trööt abgewichen ist :m Aber wenn ich lese das Untermaßige eingetütet werden muß ich einfach was dazu schreiben.


----------



## GridtII (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Hallo Klaus S.
schön das dein Puls wieder unten ist. War mir klar, dass ich mit meinem Posting Kritik ernten würde. Ich möchte hier aber nicht falsch verstanden werden. Ich halte mich an Mindestmaße. Mein persönliches liegt übrigens um einiges über 38 cm. Und ich popel auch nicht an den Fischen rum, sondern bin absolut in der Lage einen Haken sauber zu lösen, so dass der Fisch die allerbesten Chancen hat zu überleben.
Die Frage ist doch wohl eher, ob es waidgerecht ist ein Tier mit einem möglicherweise auch noch rostendem Haken ins Wasser zurück zu setzen und ihm damit sicherlich nicht unherheblichen Schmerzen auszusetzen und im schlimmsten Fall langsam "verrecken" zu lassen. Es geht hier immerhin um ein Lebewesen und ich hab da meine Probleme, wenn ich weiß das dieses Tier leiden muss.
Will ich dieses Leiden verhindern, bleibt nur das Abschlagen des Fisches. Und dann eben der Konflikt des "sinnlosen" Tötens, weil eine Verwertung nicht erfolgen darf.
Der Hintergrund für die gesetztliche Regelung ist doch die, dass sich wohl einige Angler, die eben jeden Fisch mitnehmen, den zu tief geschluckten Haken als Ausrede nehmen.
Von daher will der Gesetzgeber eben klare Fakten schaffen, um einen Bestandsschutz zu gewährleisten. Das muß auch wohl so sein. Meine Probleme hab ich trotzdem damit.
Ich meine, das ist die Problematik, die Schütti angesprochen hat und die durchaus eine Diskussion wert ist.
Trotzdem Horrido und fette (maßige) Beute.
GridtII


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



GridtII schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch wohl eher, ob es waidgerecht ist ein Tier mit einem möglicherweise auch noch rostendem Haken ins Wasser zurück zu setzen und ihm damit sicherlich nicht unherheblichen Schmerzen auszusetzen und im schlimmsten Fall langsam "verrecken" zu lassen. Es geht hier immerhin um ein Lebewesen und ich hab da meine Probleme, wenn ich weiß das dieses Tier leiden muss.



Ob die Fische Schmerzrezeptoren haben weiß doch noch keiner. 
Man soll die Fische ja auch nicht verrecken lassen sondern abschlagen und klein schneiden wenn schon die halben Eingeweide draussen hängen. Wenn es schnell rostende Haken sind kann man sie auch mal drin lassen. Es gibt reichlich Beweise dafür das ein Fisch dies überleben kann. Auch wächst der eine oder andere Haken aus den Körper raus. 

Verstehe es bitte nicht als persönlichen Angiff!!! 

Ich mag es einfach nicht wenn die kleinen Dorsche in den Kisten landen.


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Eigentlich kann es darüber keine Diskussion geben. Mindestmaß ist Mindestmaß. Alles was diese Maß nicht erreicht, ist zurückzusetzen, egal wie. Ende der Diskussion.

Ob das sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem ganz anderem Blatt |uhoh: .  

Und ne vernünftige Lösung, um zu verhindern, dass sich Nemos den Haken einverleiben, gibt es nicht. Es sei denn, man lässt die Angelei mit Naturködern gänzlich. Diese Variante kommt für mich aber garnicht in Betracht.


----------



## hd-treiber (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



GridtII schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus S.
> schön das dein Puls wieder unten ist. War mir klar, dass ich mit meinem Posting Kritik ernten würde. Ich möchte hier aber nicht falsch verstanden werden. Ich halte mich an Mindestmaße. Mein persönliches liegt übrigens um einiges über 38 cm. Und ich popel auch nicht an den Fischen rum, sondern bin absolut in der Lage einen Haken sauber zu lösen, so dass der Fisch die allerbesten Chancen hat zu überleben.
> Die Frage ist doch wohl eher, ob es waidgerecht ist ein Tier mit einem möglicherweise auch noch rostendem Haken ins Wasser zurück zu setzen und ihm damit sicherlich nicht unherheblichen Schmerzen auszusetzen und im schlimmsten Fall langsam "verrecken" zu lassen. Es geht hier immerhin um ein Lebewesen und ich hab da meine Probleme, wenn ich weiß das dieses Tier leiden muss.
> Will ich dieses Leiden verhindern, bleibt nur das Abschlagen des Fisches. Und dann eben der Konflikt des "sinnlosen" Tötens, weil eine Verwertung nicht erfolgen darf.
> ...


 
Wenn *offensichtlich* nicht mehr überlebensfähig dann abschlagen! 
Auch als Möwen oder Fuchsfutter darf ein Untermassiger eine korrekte waidmännische Behandlung erfahren!
Sehe die Geschichte mit dem langsam "verrecken" genauso wie Du.


----------



## hd-treiber (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



sunny schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann es darüber keine Diskussion geben. Mindestmaß ist Mindestmaß. Alles was diese Maß nicht erreicht, ist zurückzusetzen, egal wie. Ende der Diskussion.
> 
> Ob das sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem ganz anderem Blatt |uhoh: .
> 
> Und ne vernünftige Lösung, um zu verhindern, dass sich Nemos den Haken einverleiben, gibt es nicht. Es sei denn, man lässt die Angelei mit Naturködern gänzlich. Diese Variante kommt für mich aber garnicht in Betracht.


 
Jo Olaf, da gehe ich mit, bis auf das "egal wie"...Denke aber mal, dass Du zurücksetzen nicht mit releasen gleichsetzt? Ein Halbtoter wird doch nicht zurückgesetzt, der zählt doch so nicht zu "Alles" oder#t


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Das egal wie definiere ich wie folgt: 

Wenn der Fisch überlebensfähig erscheint und der Haken ohne große Komplikationen entfernt werden kann, schonend releasen. Wenn abzusehen ist, dass das nicht hinhaut, nen kurzen Erlösungschlag, Haken entfernen und zurück ins Wasser.

Also genauso wie du auch #6 .


----------



## hd-treiber (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



sunny schrieb:


> Das egal wie definiere ich wie folgt:
> 
> Wenn der Fisch überlebensfähig erscheint und der Haken ohne große Komplikationen entfernt werden kann, schonend releasen, wenn abzusehen ist, dass das nicht hinhaut, nen kurzen Erlösungschlag, Haken entfernen und zurück ins Wasser.
> 
> Also genauso wie du auch #6 .


 
Andere Defintionen hätte ich Dir auch übelgenommen.....:m


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Das egal wie war auch noch dafür gedacht, dass der untermaßige Fisch nach einer waidgerechten Behandlung in jedem Fall ins Wasser gehört und nicht in den Eimer.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Schütti schrieb:


> Was macht ihr mit den Nemo´s die ihr bereits gefangen habt #c .
> 
> Abschlagen und mitnehmen oder Mundschnur kappen und schwimmen lassen (was meiner Ansicht nach die schlechtere und unwaidmännischste Sache ist).
> Schütti


 
Für mich gibt es da nicht die geringste Diskussion, Abschlagen und mitnehmen ist ganz klar verboten. Ich finde diese gesetzliche Regelung klar und deutlich und voll in Ordnung.

Also bleib nur Zurücksetzen, egal, ob der Fisch überlebt oder nicht.

Den Haken entferne ich ebenfalls, egal wie tief der geschluckt wurde. Wird der nicht entfernt, dann landet der eventuel im Schlund einer Möwe. Stirbt diese dann an den folgen, dann hat man 2 Tierleben auf dem Gewissen.

Ich sehe in diesem Fall zu, dass ich den Platz wechsele oder größere Haken verwende um dem Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen. Gerade vom Boot aus ist es sehr einfach den Platz zu wechseln und auch sinnvoll. 

Meine Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass mann dort, wo nur kleine Dorsche in Schwärmen sind, selten vernünftige Dorsche anzutreffen sind.


----------



## Alf Stone (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es da nicht die geringste Diskussion, Abschlagen und mitnehmen ist ganz klar verboten. Ich finde diese gesetzliche Regelung klar und deutlich und voll in Ordnung.
> 
> Also bleib nur Zurücksetzen, egal, ob der Fisch überlebt oder nicht.
> 
> ...


Das wollte ich gerade fragen, was passiert wenn eine Möwe einen Dorsch mit Haken erwischt.
Also wenn man die Fische nicht mehr lebend zurücksetzen kann würde ich trotzdem den Haken herauspopeln und den Fisch klein schneiden für die Möwen, damit die nicht auch noch am Haken landen...

Was mich mal interessieren würde sind die angeblichen vielen Beweise, daß es ein Dorsch mit Haken irgendwo ganz tief im Schlund schafft zu überleben.
Gab es da mal Testreihen im Aquarium oder markiert ihr eure Nemos und habt mal einen später wiedergefangen.
Also diese These erscheint mir sehr wagemutig...
Im übrigen finde ich eine Diskussion immer besser als die Aussage ...ob sinnvoll oder nicht, es ist Gesetz!
Wenn es Gesetz wäre, das jeden Sonntag ein Familienmitglied vom Balkon springen müsste, damit die Ärzte ein bißchen Arbeit haben, würdest ihr das dann auch machen?
Das ist aus meiner Sicht in Deutschland die Crux, das die Leute zuwenig sinnvoll miteinander reden, sondern immer dem Gesetz blind hinterher laufen.
Dieses Verhalten hat in der Geschichte schon mal zu viel schlimmeren Sachen geführt...#d
Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin für Schonmaße und die Einhaltung, aber auch für das Führen einer Diskussion um die bestmöglichste Lösung zu finden.
Und da wären für mich zuallererst fundierte wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse wichtig, das ein Dorsch mit inhaliertem, schnell rostenden Haken die ganze Sache unbeschadet überleben kann.
Wäre dem so, dann könnte man ja ein Gesetz machen, daß nur mit solchen Haken noch geangelt werden darf und schon würde man ohne weitere Bedenken die Fische zurücksetzen können.
Jedoch einfach so lapidar zu sagen, es gebe dafür reichlich Beweise reicht aus meiner Sicht nicht aus...
Ich möchte das ein Fisch sich nicht unnötig quält wenn er kein Maß hat und ich will ihn aber auch nicht unnötig abschlagen.
Die Lösung liegt für mich deshalb zuerst in einer entsprechenden Beweisführung.


----------



## GridtII (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Hallo Alf,
das ist genau das, was ich mit meinem Posting sagen wollte. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Dorsch mit tief geschlucktem Haken überlebt. Womit diese immer wieder zu hörende Aussage begründet wird, möchte ich auch gerne mal wissen. 
Ich hab das allerdings mal vor Jahren in einer "Fisch und Fang" oder "Blinker" gelesen, dass Aale einen geschluckten Haken nach außen durch die Haut loswerden können. Das wurde in einem Aquarium beobachtet und auch im Bild festgehalten. Nun sind Aale ja auch etwas besondere Tiere, wenn man sich ihre Lebensweise so betrachtet. 
Die Frage ist also jetzt: Gelingt das anderen Fischen auch? Und ist das irgendwo beobachtet worden?
Wäre schön, wenn darauf jemand eine Antwort weiß.
Horrido und fette Beute
GridtII


----------



## Kölschfan (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Man erkläre mir doch bitte mal warum ich einen untermassigen Fisch der wirklich tief geschluckt hat und schon aus den Kiemen blutet, also halb tot, zurückwerfen soll!?!? Den Sinn kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher muss!!!!! ein sichtbar überlebensfähiger untermassiger Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, aber ein halbtoter? 
Bei diesem Gesetz gehts doch wohl darum, dem Fisch mindestens einmal ein ableichen zu ermöglichen bevor er in die Pfanne kommt. Ein Fisch dessen Tod vorprogrammiert ist aus genanten Gründen wird sich aber nicht mehr fortpflanzen.;+


----------



## Zopenhunter (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Die Überlebenschancen bei geschlucktem Haken sind i.a. ziemlich GUT! (Jedenfalls dann, wenn man den Fisch durch die Versuche den tief sitzenden Haken zu lösen nicht schon halbtot gespielt hat.)

Möchte hier eine Studie japanischer Wissenschaftler zitieren:

....
Jetzt haben Wissenschaftler in Japan diese Sache an Saiblingen genauer untersucht. Sie kamen hierbei zu dem Ergebnis, das diese Vorgehensweise (Schnur abschneiden, zurücksetzen) wirklich sinnvoll ist. 

Dazu ein Zitat aus:
http://www.blinker.de/default1.php?h...news06_172.php

Das erstaunliche Ergebnis: 93 Prozent der Fische machte der tiefsitzende Haken so wenig Probleme, dass sie ein zweites Mal gefangen wurden, und einem Drittel dieser Fische war es sogar gelungen, den im Magen oder der Speiseröhre sitzenden Haken zwischenzeitlich loszuwerden. Damit ist sicher: Abschneiden ist die optimale Lösung!


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Man erkläre mir doch bitte mal warum ich einen untermassigen Fisch der wirklich tief geschluckt hat und schon aus den Kiemen blutet, also halb tot, zurückwerfen soll!?!? Den Sinn kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Weil es leider genug Vollpfosten gibt, die behaupten, dass alle untermaßigen Fische tief geschluckt hätten und somit alles abschlachten, was ihnen in die Finger kommt. Und das soll vermieden werden.

Ist vielleicht nen bischen krass ausgedrückt, aber so ist das leider.


----------



## hd-treiber (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



sunny schrieb:


> Weil es leider genug Vollpfosten gibt, die behaupten, dass alle untermaßigen Fische tief geschluckt hätten und somit alles abschlachten, was ihnen in die Finger kommt. Und das soll vermieden werden.
> 
> Ist vielleicht nen bischen krass ausgedrückt, aber so ist das leider.


 
Ich finds nicht zu krass ausgedrückt, trifft eher den Nagel auf den Kopf...#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Man erkläre mir doch bitte mal warum ich einen untermassigen Fisch der wirklich tief geschluckt hat und schon aus den Kiemen blutet, also halb tot, zurückwerfen soll!?!?




Du sollst den Fisch ja nicht halb Tod zurück werfen.
Du sollst ihn vorher von seinen Leiden befreien und dann zurück werfen.
Der Grund:  Es ist nun mal Gesetz.
Und wie soll der Kontrolleur denn unterscheiden ob du den Fisch aus reiner Gier abgeschlagen hast oder ob du ihn nur von seinen Leiden befreit hast.


----------



## GridtII (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

@ Zopenhunter,
das war mir nicht bekannt. Danke für diese Info. Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie Fische mit solchen Fremdkörpern fertig werden können. Man stelle sich blos mal vor, ein Mensch hätte einen vergleichbar große Fremdkörper im Hals oder Magen! Ich glaube nicht, dass er nach 10 Tagen noch leben würde.
@ Knurrhahn,
du hast recht, so will es das Gesetzt. Aber es muss trotzdem erlaubt sein sich über den Sinn eines Gesetzes Gedanken zu machen. Den Grund dieses Gesetzes sehe ich genau wie du. Es gibt eben leider zu viel "Spotsfreunde", die bei jedem kleinen Fisch die Ausrede "zu tief geschluckt" anbringen würden.
Geradezu pervers wird das Gesetzt aber zum Beispiel in der Berufsfischerei. Da wird -auf den ersten Blick sehr richtig- verlangt, dass untermaßige Fische, die ins Netz gelangt sind, zurück ins Meer verbracht werden müssen. Nur leider ist die überwiegende Zahl dieser Fische bereits verendet. Da sie aber auch nicht zur Fangquote zählen, macht der Fischer schön weiter, bis er seine erlaubte Menge an maßigen Fischen gefangen hat. Die Menge an untermaßigen Fischen, die dabei sinnlos getötet werden, ist enorm hoch. Dürfte der Fischer diese Fische unter Anrechnung seiner Fangquote verwerten, wäre dem Bestand an Dorschen sehr geholfen.
Lasst uns also ruhig weiterhin kritisch über geltendes Recht diskutieren.
Horrido und fette Beute
GridtII


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



GridtII schrieb:


> Die Menge an untermaßigen Fischen, die dabei sinnlos getötet werden, ist enorm hoch. Dürfte der Fischer diese Fische unter Anrechnung seiner Fangquote verwerten, wäre dem Bestand an Dorschen sehr geholfen.



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu #6 . Aber diese Diskussion gab es hier schon einmal.


----------



## Kölschfan (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Du sollst den Fisch ja nicht halb Tod zurück werfen.
> Du sollst ihn vorher von seinen Leiden befreien und dann zurück werfen.
> Der Grund: Es ist nun mal Gesetz.
> Und wie soll der Kontrolleur denn unterscheiden ob du den Fisch aus reiner Gier abgeschlagen hast oder ob du ihn nur von seinen Leiden befreit hast.


 



Und wo ist der Sinn ihn TOD "zurückzusetzen"? Gesetz hin oder her. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich einen Fisch dessen Überlebenschance nahe null ist, z.B. ein tief geschluckter Zander auf Köfi (den Zander finde ich eh sehr empfindlich), abknüppeln muss und ihn dann ins Wasser zurückwerfen soll. 
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen töten und wegwerfen und töten und mitnehmen? Dieser Fisch wird ja doch nicht mehr für Nachwuchs sorgen. Schade aber es ist so.
Also sorry. Wenn dieses Gesetz nur für die Hirnis gemacht ist, die auch nicht geschluckte untermassige einpacken wäre es Zeit es mal zu überdenken. Denn wie gesagt: Es macht keinen SINN!#d #d #d 

Und zur Unterscheidung des Kontrolleurs: Indem man den Haken einfach drin lässt. Aber wie ich schon mal woanders geschrieben habe, bin seit ca. 8 Jahren nicht mehr kontrolliert worden, und das am Rhein. #d


----------



## Zopenhunter (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Sinn ihn TOD "zurückzusetzen"? Gesetz hin oder her. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich einen Fisch dessen Überlebenschance nahe null ist, z.B. ein tief geschluckter Zander auf Köfi (den Zander finde ich eh sehr empfindlich), abknüppeln muss und ihn dann ins Wasser zurückwerfen soll.
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen töten und wegwerfen und töten und mitnehmen? Dieser Fisch wird ja doch nicht mehr für Nachwuchs sorgen. Schade aber es ist so.
> Also sorry. Wenn dieses Gesetz nur für die Hirnis gemacht ist, die auch nicht geschluckte untermassige einpacken wäre es Zeit es mal zu überdenken. Denn wie gesagt: Es macht keinen SINN!#d #d #d
> 
> Und zur Unterscheidung des Kontrolleurs: Indem man den Haken einfach drin lässt. Aber wie ich schon mal woanders geschrieben habe, bin seit ca. 8 Jahren nicht mehr kontrolliert worden, und das am Rhein. #d



Nein, nicht vor dem zurück setzen töten. Die Schnur möglichst  kurz abschneden und dann zurück ins Wasser. Und woher weist Du, dass die Überlebenschance "nahe null" liegt? Zumindest die hier schon genannte genannte Untersuchung zeigt ja das Gegenteil. Die Überlebenschance bei Saiblingen(!) lag recht hoch.
PS: Einen Haken kann man mit einem Hakenlöser schön tief im Fisch plazieren, kein Problem. Genug kriminelle Energie  vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Kölschfan (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Zopenhunter schrieb:


> Nein, nicht vor dem zurück setzen töten. Die Schnur möglichst kurz abschneden und dann zurück ins Wasser. Und woher weist Du, dass die Überlebenschance "nahe null" liegt? Zumindest die hier schon genannte genannte Untersuchung zeigt ja das Gegenteil. Die Überlebenschance bei Saiblingen(!) lag recht hoch.
> PS: Einen Haken kann man mit einem Hakenlöser schön tief im Fisch plazieren, kein Problem. Genug kriminelle Energie  vorrausgesetzt.


 




Knurrhahn schrieb: vor dem Zurückwerfen töten. Ich habe auch schon bei untermassigen Fischen abgeschnitten und zurückgesetzt. Es gibt aber wie bei den Saiblingen schon angemerkt empfindliche und unempfindlichere Arten, Beispiel Aal gegen Zander. 

Ein Beispiel: vor gut 3 Wochen hatte ich beim Köfigrundfischen einen Zander, etwa 35 cm, nicht geschluckt. Der Fisch wurde gekeschert, mit nassen Händen versorgt und er hatte nicht geschluckt. Wieder rein in den Rhein weil zu klein, und dann trieb er auf dem Rücken das Ufer entlang, landete bei uns in einer Rückströmung und kam 5 Min. wieder vorbei, auf dem Rücken. Dann habe ich ihn entgültig rausgeholt. Kaum noch Lebenszeichen. Sollte ich ihn weitertreiben lassen?


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Du sollst den Fisch ja nicht halb Tod zurück werfen.
> Du sollst ihn vorher von seinen Leiden befreien und dann zurück werfen.
> Der Grund:  Es ist nun mal Gesetz.
> Und wie soll der Kontrolleur denn unterscheiden ob du den Fisch aus reiner Gier abgeschlagen hast oder ob du ihn nur von seinen Leiden befreit hast.



Ich bitte darum hier nichts aus den Zusammenhang zu reisen.
Da war nämlich die Rede von halb toten untermaßigen Fischen.
Und die gehören abgeschlagen und zurück geschmissen.
Der Gesetzgeber schreibt dieses nun mal vor.
Wie ihr dieses handhabt ist mir auch relativ egal.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Kaum noch Lebenszeichen. Sollte ich ihn weitertreiben lassen?


 
Eindeutig... JA

Den holt sich dann schon ein Wels oder sonstwer und dafür bräuchte der Wels, Hecht u.s.w. keinen anderen Fisch mehr zu fressen um seinen Hunger zu stillen.


----------



## GridtII (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Hallo Kölschfan,
ist jetzt vielleicht etwas am Thema vorbei, aber dein Erlebnis mit dem Zander kenn ich auch. Eindeutig nicht verletzt und trotzdem verenden sie manchmal. 
Ich halte deshalb die Zander, die ich zurücksetze in Schwimmhaltung so im Wasser, dass die Strömung von hinten in die Kiemen läuft. Und zwar so lange bis der Fisch selbsttätig abtaucht.
Die Verluste sind dadurch erheblich geringer.
Horrido und fette Beute
GridtII


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Sinn ihn TOD "zurückzusetzen"? Gesetz hin oder her. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich einen Fisch dessen Überlebenschance nahe null ist, z.B. ein tief geschluckter Zander auf Köfi (den Zander finde ich eh sehr empfindlich), abknüppeln muss und ihn dann ins Wasser zurückwerfen soll.
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen töten und wegwerfen und töten und mitnehmen? Dieser Fisch wird ja doch nicht mehr für Nachwuchs sorgen. Schade aber es ist so.
> Also sorry. Wenn dieses Gesetz nur für die Hirnis gemacht ist, die auch nicht geschluckte untermassige einpacken wäre es Zeit es mal zu überdenken. Denn wie gesagt: Es macht keinen SINN!#d #d #d
> 
> Und zur Unterscheidung des Kontrolleurs: Indem man den Haken einfach drin lässt. Aber wie ich schon mal woanders geschrieben habe, bin seit ca. 8 Jahren nicht mehr kontrolliert worden, und das am Rhein. #d




Nabend,
ich auch mal kurz. 
Wenn das Gesetzt heist, "jeder halb tote Fisch darf mitgenommen werden". Was glaubst du wie viele Fische dann zurück gesetzt werden? 
Rrrrriichtig!!! gar keiner. Weil alle tot oder zumindest halb tot waren. 
Also macht das Gesetz schon Sinn und ich unterstütze das voll.
Wo soll man denn ne Trennlienie ziehen? geht nicht!!!
Untermaßige Fische sind zurück zu setzen egal ob lebend oder tot und fertig. 
Auf einer geraden Strasse wo ich locker mal 130 fahren könnte aber nur 50 darf, kann ich ja auch nicht Gas geben weil es völliger Müll ist da so langsam zu fahren.


----------



## Kölschfan (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Na, dann in Ordnung. Werfe ich in Zukunft alle fast verreckten Fische wieder in der Rhein. Bisher dachte ich man wirft Untermassige lebend wieder zurück damit sie wie gesagt einmal mindestens die Chance haben abzuleichen aber scheint ja egal zu sein ob er noch lebt oder nicht. #c 

Aber wo im Gesetz steht dass auch ein toter untermassiger zurück muss? ;+ 
Sorry, das ist für mich das hirnrissigste Gesetz was es gibt.#d #d #d


----------



## Kölschfan (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum hier nichts aus den Zusammenhang zu reisen.
> Da war nämlich die _Rede von halb toten untermaßigen Fischen._
> Und die gehören abgeschlagen und zurück geschmissen.
> Der Gesetzgeber schreibt dieses nun mal vor.
> ...


 
Davon ging ich aus. MfG


----------



## Kölschfan (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich auch mal kurz.
> Wenn das Gesetzt heist, "jeder halb tote Fisch darf mitgenommen werden". Was glaubst du wie viele Fische dann zurück gesetzt werden?
> Rrrrriichtig!!! gar keiner. Weil _*alle tot oder zumindest halb tot waren.*_
> ...


 
Also ich seh das anders. Ein 20 cm Hecht der ganz knapp an einem Barschspinner hängt ist *weder halbtot noch ganz tot* sondern ziemlich lebendig. Und es ist gar keine Frage dass der umgehend wieder dahin kommt wo er her ist.!#6 
Aber egal, bin ja jetzt aufgeklärt obwohl ichs immer noch für Unfug halte da der Gedanke des zurücksetzens von einem toten Fisch ja nicht aufrechterhalten werden kann.#6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Aber wo im Gesetz steht dass auch ein toter untermassiger zurück muss? ;+
> Sorry, das ist für mich das hirnrissigste Gesetz was es gibt.#d #d #d


 
Hier ein Auszug der Küstenfischereiordnung Schleswig-Holstein
*Küfo § 2 
Mindestmaße, Mindestgewicht, Schonzeiten, Fangbeschränkungen*

*
(1) Für die nachstehend aufgeführten Fischarten gelten folgende Mindestmaße, gemessen von der Kopfspitze bis zum Ende der Schwanzflosse, und Schonzeiten:*

z. B. Dorsch 38 cm

2)* Es ist verboten, Fische, die das für sie festgelegte Mindestmaß oder –gewicht unterschreiten oder während der für sie festgelegten Schonzeiten gefangen werden, sich anzueignen, anzulanden, zu befördern, zu verkaufen oder anderweitig zu verwerten.
Fischereiordnung für die Küste
*(3)* Werden Fische gefangen, die einem Verbot nach Absatz 2 unterliegen, so sind sie nach guter fischereilicher Praxis vom Fanggerät zu befreien und unverzüglich frei in das Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen, ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob sie unverletzt, verletzt oder tot sind.
Fischereiordnung für die Küste
*(4)* Sind Fische, die einem Verbot nach Absatz 2 unterliegen, zusammen mit anderen Fischen gefangen worden, so sind sie von diesen zu trennen und unverzüglich frei in das Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen, ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob sie unverletzt, verletzt oder tot sind. Dies gilt nicht für Fische in Fängen, für die nach Regelungen des Bundes oder der Europäischen Union ein zulässiger Anteil am Gesamtfang an untermaßigen oder schonzeitgeschützten Fischarten erlaubt ist, sofern ihr zulässiger Anteil nicht überschritten wird. Erfolgt eine nach Satz 1 und vorzunehmende Trennung nicht vor der Vermarktung, so gilt der gesamt Fang als untermaßig bzw. schonzeitgeschützt; der Erlös aus der Vermarktung kann eingezogen werden und fällt der Landeskasse zu.*


Ich finde dieses Gesetz mehr als Sinnvoll, es wird nur leider viel zu wenig kontrolliert.

Ich habe selbst schon erlebt, wie ein Angler neben mir mindestens 30 untermaßige Dorsche abgeknüppelt hat, und die hatten die Haken fast ausschließlich in der Lippe, also nicht geschluckt.|krach: 

Und genau solchen "Fischwilderern" gehört das Handwerk gelegt.

Ein Anruf von mir bei der Polizei hatte sich leider erledigt, denn die kamen erst 3 Stunden nach meinem Anruf, da war der Killer schon über alle Berge. Eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt habe ich trotzdem erstattet.|gr:


----------



## Kölschfan (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hier ein Auszug der Küstenfischereiordnung Schleswig-Holstein
> *Küfo § 2 *
> *Mindestmaße, Mindestgewicht, Schonzeiten, Fangbeschränkungen*
> 
> ...


 
Gilt das auch für Binnengewässer und die darin vorkommenden Fische wie z.B.Zander?;+ |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Binnengewässer und die darin vorkommenden Fische wie z.B.Zander?;+ |kopfkrat


 
Dafür gibt es eine Binnenfischeriordnung (BifO) und die sagt genau das Gleiche.


----------



## GridtII (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Ich glaube, wir sind gar nicht so weit auseinander. Natürlich muss jeder das gesetzliche Mindestmaß einhalten. Diese Mindestmaße sind absolut sinnvoll, wenn auch manchmal etwas zu gering für mein Gefühl. Um den Fischbestand erhalten zu können, sollte jedes einzelne Exemplar einer Gattung sich mindestens einmal (besser natürlich öfter) erfolgreich vermehren können.
Es ist nicht in Ordnung, wenn ein "Angler" untermaßige Fische mitnimmt, nur weil er für die Ausfahrt bezahlt hat, oder was für blöde Gründe er noch anführt. Dorschgreifer hat da völlig Recht, wenn er sagt, dass solchen Fischwilderen das Handwerk gelegt werden muss!
Und weil es leider wohl öfter Zeitgenossen gibt, die in ihrer Gier vor keinem "Kindermord" haltmachen, deshalb eben diese Gesetzeslage.
Trotzdem hab ich immer noch ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich einen Fisch, der wegen seiner Verletzung nicht überleben kann, wieder in Wasser zurück setzen soll. Zumal das Gestz noch nicht einmal das waidgerechte Töten verletzter Tiere verlangt, sonder nur bistimmt, dass die Fische zurück in Wasser müssen. Egal in welchem Zustand. Das ist nun mal nicht mein Ding.
GridtII


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*



GridtII schrieb:


> Trotzdem hab ich immer noch ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich einen Fisch, der wegen seiner Verletzung nicht überleben kann, wieder in Wasser zurück setzen soll. Zumal das Gestz noch nicht einmal das waidgerechte Töten verletzter Tiere verlangt, sonder nur bistimmt, dass die Fische zurück in Wasser müssen. Egal in welchem Zustand. Das ist nun mal nicht mein Ding.
> GridtII



Sorry, aber wenn du die Fische nicht leiden sehen kannst dann darfst du eben nicht mehr angeln gehen. Es ist nunmal so das auch untermaßige Fische sich an den Haken verirren und wenn man das nicht möchte dann gibt es einfach nur eine Konsequenz...


----------



## GridtII (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Hi Klaus,
das hast du falsch verstanden. Meine Einstellung ist, den Tieren *unnötige* Leiden wenn eben möglich zu ersparen. Man kann dafür sogar das Tierschutzgesetzt heranziehen, das ein solches Handeln verlangt. 
Natürlich fängt man immer mal untermaßige Fische. Damit habe ich kein Problem. Der Haken wird vorsichtig entfernt und ab geht's ins Wasser. Probleme hab ich eben nur in den hier angesprochenen Fällen.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Schütti (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nemo´s beim Naturköderangeln, was machen ???*

Besten Dank für deine Antwort, die ich sehr interessant und korrekt finde... #6 

Schütti





Alf Stone schrieb:


> Das wollte ich gerade fragen, was passiert wenn eine Möwe einen Dorsch mit Haken erwischt.
> Also wenn man die Fische nicht mehr lebend zurücksetzen kann würde ich trotzdem den Haken herauspopeln und den Fisch klein schneiden für die Möwen, damit die nicht auch noch am Haken landen...
> 
> Was mich mal interessieren würde sind die angeblichen vielen Beweise, daß es ein Dorsch mit Haken irgendwo ganz tief im Schlund schafft zu überleben.
> ...


----------

